# Timbrens, Air Bags, or New Front Leafs on 03 F250 w/ 4000lb FAWR



## Bigmurph (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm thinking about putting a plow on my 2003 F250 with a 4000lb FAWR but I'm not sure if those springs will hold up. I was thinking either Timbrens, Air bags or just all out new leafs with a higher rating. Which do you think would be best? 

(Plow size either 7.5 or 8ft Fisher HD)


----------



## EME 411 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have Timbrens on the frt. Easy to install, no maintenace required and no efect on unloaded ride.


----------



## Bigmurph (Nov 17, 2010)

If you dont mind me asking what is your FAWR on your truck? Mine is real light at only 4000lbs.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

My Silverado's FAWR is 4410lb and it sags with an 8' MM1 plow up in the air. Sags enough that timbrens are probably a good idea.

Edit: Didn't you just decide a couple weeks ago to get new 6000lb springs?


----------



## Bigmurph (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes I did but then I looked into getting air bags and was wondering if that was a better idea.


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

why not just get a company to add a leaf? then you will have 3 instead of 2 plus it should add 800-1000 lbs capacity to your front end. Also i thought the lowest rated leafs were 4400?


----------



## Bigmurph (Nov 17, 2010)

As did I, I have never heard of a 3/4 ton having such a light spring capacity at only 4000lbs. I was told it was the way the previous owner ordered it. I am only the second owner of this truck. My intitial thoughts were just to purchase the 6000k lb plow prep springs but I then looked into air bags and was curious how they were.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

What does the door sticker say for FAWR?


----------



## Bigmurph (Nov 17, 2010)

4000 pounds


----------



## 90w250mm (Dec 3, 2009)

i had a 8' boss straight blade on my 2000 ccsb for f250 and it hardly squatted it. just my .02 they are heavy enought that i would not worry but timbrens are nice either way


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I had the same question for my truck and i was leaning towards the air bags and this helped a lot. with the way the airbags work, they basically take over for your leaf springs and the springs virtually would have no weight on them if you pump the air bag up all the way. Look at this link http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112232


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Yar something sounds amiss on that front GVW as my little half ton has a 3900 front rating and that is not the Heavy Half pckg they offer now is 4200! I would just purchase the "snowplow pckg" springs and be done with it . Timbrens are great to " hold up the overload" but with your springs when you raise the plow you are going to have NOTHING holding it up but the Timbrens . A mechanic told me that for some strange reason he couldnt explain that he has had to change some front springs that were broken because when the Timbrens become the only thing holding up the truck he thinks it does something weird when you hit a bad bump and the spring doesnt get to work correctly it will break them????? I dont know about that but he told me he has changed a half dozen out lately that all had Timbrens and "too light of springs" to start with...............
Good Luck


----------



## Bigmurph (Nov 17, 2010)

So air bags are my final decision, front first then eventually bag the rear end as well. Thanks for all the information.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i installed airlift load lifter 5000 air bags on the rear of my 2500HD and they work great. i wish i could put them in the front of my truck as well


----------

